# Best CAI/ Best Headers



## kid_gto (Aug 2, 2010)

I am looking to mod my GTO soon. I am looking for the best bang for the buck headers and Intake. I know this topic is probably beaten to death already so lets keep it short. Thanks


----------



## 06ls2GOAT (Jan 20, 2010)

Best bang for the buck is SLP 1,169.95 for headers, cats and down pipes. 
or pacesetter 499.95 but that only includes headers.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

kid_gto said:


> I am looking to mod my GTO soon. I am looking for the best bang for the buck headers and Intake. I know this topic is probably beaten to death already so I will use the search feature on top and I may get more answers.


Humm.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

06ls2GOAT said:


> Best bang for the buck is SLP 1,169.95 for headers, cats and down pipes.
> or pacesetter 499.95 but that only includes headers.


SLP and bang for the buck should not be in the same thread... SLP makes decent stuff but they also charge quite a premium for it.


----------



## 06ls2GOAT (Jan 20, 2010)

jpalamar said:


> SLP and bang for the buck should not be in the same thread... SLP makes decent stuff but they also charge quite a premium for it.


1169.95 is quite a premium for headers, cats and down pipes?? wow i would hate to see what it costs for kooks with cats and down pipes.


----------



## BlackJackByte (Aug 31, 2009)

jpalamar said:


> SLP and bang for the buck should not be in the same thread... SLP makes decent stuff but they also charge quite a premium for it.


Truth.


----------



## kid_gto (Aug 2, 2010)

what about the intake?


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

06ls2GOAT said:


> 1169.95 is quite a premium for headers, cats and down pipes?? wow i would hate to see what it costs for kooks with cats and down pipes.


I paid $1400 shipped (on sale at Marlyand Speed) for Kooks SS 1 3/4" stepped to 1 7/8" LTs and catted mids. It is CNC mandrel bent T304 stainless steel with ball and socket flanges. You get what you pay for. Personally, I wouldn't wipe my ass with SLPs. I saw them on a used GTO I was looking at at the local stealership for my wife and I wasn't impressed at all. For the money, I'd buy Rustsetters before plopping down over a grand for SLPs.


----------

